# Fireworks phobic?



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

We didn't have a problem last year but suddenly Flirt is really upset with the fireworks. Something must have spooked her terribly yesterday during the day while I was gone, to the point where I had to practically force her to go out to do her business last night and again today. Never having dealt with this in the past, I'm at a loss and any suggestions would be appreciated. I looked back on some old posts and only saw suggestions of putting a t-shirt on Flirty.

I have the a/c on, the tv is pretty loud and I also have a fan running but she still gets startled. My hearing is not so good (WHAT???) and I don't hear them unless they are pretty loud but my fiance hears them, too. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

My Murphy is TERRIFIED of fireworks. I get anxiety for him this time of year. We do what you are doing, we make sure he hears as little of the fireworks as possible with the tv, radio, a/c, etc. Along with all that, I make sure he gets a lot of extra love, snuggle time, and treats. It's gotten better over the years but he's still pretty much a wreck this time of year.

I'll be interested to read what others have to say on this too.

Good luck!


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

3 of my 4 kids have the thunder/fireworks phobia. In fact, just had to bring out the Benadryl cause they popped some in the neighborhood. It just takes the edge off so they don't totally freak out.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Maybe get her lots of exercise during the day when you anticipate fireworks that night.

Boomer is usually afraid but he had a big day today and is sleeping through them at the moment.

We do a lot of background "white noise" too. Sometimes I think its vibration or waves that bother them more than the sound though. Because he didn't used to care when he was younger.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Why are they setting off fireworks? It's not July yet!

I'm dreading the fourth though. Ben got terrified on New Years, when there was a display in town (2 miles away) and several were set off on our block. He has calmed down a lot since, but thunder still makes him nervous. 

How many benadryl do you give? I thought about going away for the holiday, but I'd rather not be vieing for a campsite on a holiday weekend. Especially since we've run into people setting off fireworks at campgrounds before. At least at home we can turn on the TV or stereo.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

They've been setting off fireworks the last couple weekends.... 

One thing that helped with Jacks was getting his thyroid issues sorted out. I think he's a sensitive guy, but the health issue was exasperating things for him. 

The other thing I've discovered is that music + hugs help. 

The fireworks were going off between 10 and 11 tonight from the fire station (I think?) a quarter of a mile away. So it was like somebody was shooting guns off outside. Very loud, windows rattling... >.<

I had Jacks in my lap and turned on some very loud music. He sat panting while the fireworks was going off and then went to sleep when they stopped. <- This is the dog that would go nuts and try digging through the walls prior to us treating the thyroid.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

We are in the woods, so fireworks are never near my home but we do let them off occasionally at either the in-laws or my parents since both are on the water with private piers. We've been in NC on the 4th and it was very loud there also.

My Sam used to become terrified when he heard fireworks. He'd find a closet or some other tight space to squeeze into and shiver with fear. I felt so bad for him, nothing soothed him, not even me sitting with him and petting him. He did grow out of the hiding/shivering phase as an old guy, 'bout 9-10 years old, and would then sit and watch tv with my MIL if we had our own going off outside. Ike does not run and hide, he barks at them and tries to charge at them. He could never be outside when they are going off, I know he'd get hurt. I hope he outgrows his sensitivity to them also.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey Mary, talk to your vet about getting her a low dose of xanax until we get past the next 2 weeks. It's just enough to calm them down (a form of valium). Tiny and Toby used to be terrified of storms/fireworks, but now they're too old to care.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Charlie used to be terrified of thunder and fireworks, but I think he is so deaf now that he doesn't notice. Or maybe his seizure meds just make him too dopey to care. Joker and Sunny are another matter. We keep them indoors with music playing loudly. Hugs are always a winner, too.


----------



## pensacolalola (Jun 28, 2011)

Lola (6 yo) has become increasingly anxious, with a really bad 4th of July experience last year (tried to hide in the tub). We've recently put her on Prozac (1 mg/kg) and alprazolam as needed. We're still waiting for the Prozac to take full effect, but I do think it is helping. I have really grown to despise the 4th, as we get a pretty constant influx of do-it-yourselfers starting late June. I just feel so bad for her, she doesn't even want to be outside this time of year.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm living with fireworks of the re-roofing kind right now...I'm seriously thinking of putting a really tight shirt on me and taking a few xanax too! I just love the sound of a huge crash and a spanish version of ooooh noooo, being screamed into my backyard. I don't want to be obvious but I'm sneaking peeks and my guess is my AC unit may have taken a hit this time. Toby, he's sound asleep ignoring it all and he's definitely not deaf. Our two bridge boys both became firework and storm phobic when they turned 7--fine before. I could never figure that out.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh boy, re-roofing noise is nasty, too! My first golden/mix pee'd indoors when we had our roof worked on, I hope you're not pee'ing all over, too.

I'm picking up a Thundershirt tonight from a local doggy boutique store. Also, I have Flirt at daycare today and the rest of the week with the hopes of tiring her out so she might be too exhausted to care. Sort of how I am after a day at the office.

Thank you everyone for your input!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Here is Flirty comfortably relaxing in her new Thundershirt. I followed the conditioning instructions (treats, wear it for a bit, take it off for a bit, etc.) and initially she kind of had that "Hmmm, why am I feeling so special and getting these great treats" air about her but she immediately stopped pacing and pretty quickly relaxed. I am amazed. 

When it came time for the last potty call of the night, even with treats I couldn't bribe her to go outside but at least we made some progress. I vote to change the product's name to Fireworks-shirt!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, I guess so far, I am lucky with Gunner. We were sitting outside on Saturday night and the city was doing their fireworks. Gunner was sitting next to me on the swing and it didn't bother him at all, not even the Finale. I hope he stays this way but now I'm concerned since Dallas Gold said her pup got bothered after he turned 7. I keep telling him good things when we hear them and try to distract him. So far so good....


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Our Seger developed an intense fear of fireworks and other loud noises eg thunder, backfiring lawn tractor etc when he turned 7. He is almost 8 now and it continues. Oakley on the other hand, who is Seger's littermate, is oblivious to loud noises. This past weekend with it being July 1st in Canada, we knew there would be fireworks at the cottage. Usually Seger tears around the cottage trying frantically to dig under the mats. Nothing we did could settle him and it was just so upsetting for us to see him so distressed.
This year we leashed both dogs and sat on our dock. As long as Seger could watch the fireworks he was fine - it was as though he associated the noise with the colored lights. He stared intensely up at the sky. The only one's that upset him were some dud Roman candles which just made a very high pitched whistling kind of noise and disappeared into the lake. Seger is a very intelligent dog  and I am sure he was able to associate the noise with the view and so didn't react so badly. Now, he was definitely a little skittish but not near as bad as usual. I am going to invest in a thunder shirt for him though to see if I can further reduce his anxiety with thunder - when we really can't "show him" what is going on. My sister had one on her husky mix this past weekend and it worked wonders for him.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> Hey Mary, talk to your vet about getting her a low dose of xanax until we get past the next 2 weeks. It's just enough to calm them down (a form of valium). Tiny and Toby used to be terrified of storms/fireworks, but now they're too old to care.


XANEX IS AWESOME! Works well for the dogs, too. 

Kidding. Sort of.

I've used it for my Whippet for the past 5 or so years. It's such a great alternative to knocking her on her butt with something like ACE. Plus, I always joke that when times get rough for me, I can dip into her stash.


----------



## myuzik (Jul 8, 2011)

*Fireworks and things that sound like gunshots*

I have lots of treats ready and her favorite things going on during the fireworks. I brush her and talk to her when she hears the 'booms' and give her treats and tell her she is ok. I keep brushing and treating her and she is coming around. I anticipate 'noises' wherever we go and am prepared with the treats and brushing. The drugs did not work for her - this might work for you.



pensacolalola said:


> Lola (6 yo) has become increasingly anxious, with a really bad 4th of July experience last year (tried to hide in the tub). We've recently put her on Prozac (1 mg/kg) and alprazolam as needed. We're still waiting for the Prozac to take full effect, but I do think it is helping. I have really grown to despise the 4th, as we get a pretty constant influx of do-it-yourselfers starting late June. I just feel so bad for her, she doesn't even want to be outside this time of year.


----------

